# Ipod Mini pas avant juillet !!



## Eugène5 (25 Mars 2004)

Apple vient de reculer la date de livraison des ipod mini dans le reste du monde en juillet en raison d'une forte demande. La capacité de production sera augmenté mais ne pourra pas alimenter les autres pays avant la fin juin !

Bonne attente !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

D'où tiens-tu l'info?


----------



## benjamin (25 Mars 2004)

Oui, j'ai vu ça. Je sens que je vais finalement l'acheter en import...


----------



## Eugène5 (25 Mars 2004)

dépeche reuters 14heures31.

Communiqué apple


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Encore une preuve que le produit est excellent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je trouve plutôt que c'est une bonne nouvelle. Et nous aurons peut-être même droit, à une baisse de prix.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2004)

Eugène5 a dit:
			
		

> dépeche reuters 14heures31.
> 
> Communiqué apple



Ok, ok... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, c'est plus une rumeur alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, je ne sais qu'en penser. Apple a du succès avec un produit: elle ne peut tenir les délais...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Oui, Apple est totalement responsable de la production des disques durs qui équipent les iPod.

Tout comme elle est responsable, de celle des microprocesseurs, fabriqués par Motorola ou IBM.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sortons le goudron et les plumes pour Steve.


----------



## demougin (25 Mars 2004)

apple achète ses disques!!!


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Il fallait le prendre au 125e degré.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais parfaitement qu'Apple ne produit pas de disques. Fiou...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La nouvelle Toyota Prius aussi, connait des difficultés de livraison. C'est également dû à son succès. 

_If you are in the market for a new 2004 Prius, we appreciate your patience. There is currently a waiting list at many dealerships across the country. Since the vehicle launched in October of 2003, there has been an extremely high demand for the 2004 Prius with Hybrid Synergy Drive. Toyota is making every effort to increase production to try and respond to the current high levels of demand. We'd like to thank you for your patience. For more information about the Prius inventory situation in your area, please visit your local dealer._


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mars 2004)

Et les Link-up qui peuvent pas faire leurs concerts, c'est aussi du à leur succès


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2004)

Apple travaille vraiment a flux tendu....mais bon je ne suis pas pressé alors


----------



## purestyle (25 Mars 2004)

Un quelconque rapport avec l'ITMS "arlesienne" Europe ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu ça. Je sens que je vais finalement l'acheter en import...


Moi j'ai les boules de pas l'avoir acheté en import le mois dernier.

Vraiment, bravo Apple, présenter un produit en Janvier et permettre de l'acheter en Juillet, on peut dire qu'en ce moment, après les AluBook, les G5, les xServe G5  ils se surpassent.

PS pour benjamin : un achat groupé ce serait possible ?


----------



## Marcant (25 Mars 2004)

Me voila bien emmerder ! je voulais acheter mon 1er ipod en avril car j'hésite encore entre le mini et le 15 !!! Faudrait qu'il se grouille au niveau de la production chez apple !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu ça. Je sens que je vais finalement l'acheter en import...



moi aussi je le veux en import ...
comment faut il faire??????


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PS pour benjamin : un achat groupé ce serait possible ?



oui c'est dingue de devoir attendre...
comment faire un achat groupé?

moi aussi j'ai un temps hésiter avec le 15 Go,mais je préfère de loin le mini...
je trouve le 15 Go certes très beau ,mais un peu trop gros,fragile (rayures) et la capacité n'estpas une priorité pour moi qui ne m'eloigne jamais de mon domicile bien longtemps(du mois maxi 2 semaines pour des vacances...)...

je veux pas le 15 Go ,je veux un mini bleu,snif...juillet...
je part en vacances le 10 juillet ...snif...


----------



## Cricri (25 Mars 2004)

Merde ! Moi qui pensait rester peinard devant ma télé, il va falloir que j'aille à Phoenix en mai !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2004)

Peut etre qu'il y a un revendeur Mac sur le net qui expédie en Europe...


----------



## sylko (25 Mars 2004)

Par ici...


----------



## minime (26 Mars 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> apple achète ses disques!!!



En tout cas ils essaient d'en acheter. La marmotte des usines Hitachi doit en fabriquer à plein régime pour alimenter la demande.

«_We're actually consuming just about all the 4GB, one-inch drives they make. As they make more, we'll get more_»  

Allez, pluuus viiite la marmotte !


----------



## purestyle (26 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Par ici...



Si vous n'avez ni potes ni famille aux US, la Douane va vous allumer, parce qu'un commerçant est obliger de déclarer le paquet comme marchandise commerciale et d'inclure une facture. Le mieux serait de faire un virement bancaire à son pote, ensuite celui ci fait un emballage discret si possible sans le carton (et oui ça craint pour les puristes), puis expédie le tout par USPS en cochant la case gift sur le sticker cn22. Séparement, dans un autre courrier, il vous envoie la facture, la garantie, le manuel etc...
C'est ce que j'ai fait pour un Canon Powershot S410 neuf à $350 (il vaut 470 à la fnac !!)


----------



## sylko (26 Mars 2004)

Aucune nouvelle des soi-disant «tueurs d'iPod»?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Personne n'en veut?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dell a pourtant encore baissé ses prix de 50 dollars


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Par ici...


Trop cher (300 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Si vous n'avez ni potes ni famille aux US, la Douane va vous allumer, parce qu'un commerçant est obliger de déclarer le paquet comme marchandise commerciale et d'inclure une facture. Le mieux serait de faire un virement bancaire à son pote, ensuite celui ci fait un emballage discret si possible sans le carton (et oui ça craint pour les puristes), puis expédie le tout par USPS en cochant la case gift sur le sticker cn22. Séparement, dans un autre courrier, il vous envoie la facture, la garantie, le manuel etc...


C'est ce que je voulais faire, mais ça revenait cher tout seul.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mars 2004)

L'iPod mini est vraiment pas cher car je viens de lire un comparatif de lecteur MP3 HD dans SVM et tous les concurrents sont plus chers et pour une capacité moindre....


----------



## innocente (26 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre qu'il y a un revendeur Mac sur le net qui expédie en Europe...



Je me demande ce qu'il pourrait risquer vis à vis de la réglementation sur les décibels.

Car il va vendre en France un produit qui ne sera pas conforme.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

innocente a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce qu'il pourrait risquer vis à vis de la réglementation sur les décibels.
> 
> Car il va vendre en France un produit qui ne sera pas conforme.



Pas plus que ceux qui vendent l'iTrip qui, lui, n'est pas homologué.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2004)

bon voila ,je suis passé à la FNAC,et par dépit ,j'ai acheté un iPod 20Go!!
il est génial,mais ne remplacera pas dans mon coeur l'iPod mini bleu dont j'ai revé...

apple va peut etre perdre pas mal de clients d'ipod mini,qui vont comme moi se rabattre sur l'ipod d'ici juillet ...
peut etre une stratégie pour écouler leurs stocks avant renouvellement ???
mais je ne regrette pas mon achat...
j'ai bien regardé ts les balladeurs mp3 en vente a la FNAC,et deux remarques s'imposent :ils font tous pitié comparés a l'iPod,et l'ipod mini ,est vraiment pas cher du tout ,quand on voit des trucs de 128 Mo a 150 euros...

combien de temps dure la charge d'un iPod 20 Go? je le cahrge via le port fire wire du mac...


----------



## bebert (26 Mars 2004)

Très bon choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant le ipod mini, je l'achèterai seulement quand il sera dispo sur le refurb store !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ils essaient d'en acheter. La marmotte des usines Hitachi doit en fabriquer à plein régime pour alimenter la demande.
> 
> «_We're actually consuming just about all the 4GB, one-inch drives they make. As they make more, we'll get more_»
> 
> Allez, pluuus viiite la marmotte !




Excellent MiniMe


----------



## minime (27 Mars 2004)

Tu n'as jamais croisé cet avatar sur MacG ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hitachi confirme que la production de disques 1 pouce est inférieure à la demande. Ils vont mettre les bouchées double, de toute façon pour eux c'est tout bénéf'. La branche HD qu'ils ont racheté à IBM était déficitaire, mais ils comptent réaliser des profits dès cette année.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> apple va peut etre perdre pas mal de clients d'ipod mini,qui vont comme moi se rabattre sur l'ipod d'ici juillet ...


Alors ça c'est pas grave, à mon avis ils se font plus de marge sur l'iPod 20 go que sur l'iPod mini (et encore plus sur le 15 Go).
Le problème, c'est qu'il vont surtout perdre des clients d'iPod minis qui vont aller à la concurrence.

Pour le temps de charge, c'est 3 H (mai je pense que ton iPod doit être fourni avec un manuel, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Cricri (27 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pensé un temps prendre l'ipod 15Go ,mais rien à faire ,meme s'il est magnifique,je le trouve trop gros et fragile(plastique blanc très beau mais sensible aux rayures)...
> meme 2Go ,pour moi c'etait assez...





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon voila ,je suis passé à la FNAC,et par dépit ,j'ai acheté un iPod 20Go!!


Pareil ! 20 c'est mieux que 2 !


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

Pour moi l'iPod est trop cher, je continue à chercher un mini.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi l'iPod est trop cher, je continue à chercher un mini.



 oui ,mais une fois que tu l'as ,tu ne regrettes pas !!!il est génial...
et en plus le jour ou j'ai un APN,pour les vacances c'est 10 Go de musique et 10 Go pour les photos numériques!!pas besoin de cartes mémoires!(juste une dans l'apn)...
mais c'est sur que question coeur ,je reste a regretter l'ipod mini que je n'aurais pas ...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est sur que question coeur ,je reste a regretter l'ipod mini que je n'aurais pas ...


Moi au contraire je viens d'écumer le site ebay.com, y a un marché fou d'iPod mini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Les prix de fin d'enchères s'étalent entre 200 et 320  port non compris (y a quand-même un sacré bénèf à se faire quand on habite aux États-Unis !!!), moi je viens de m'en prendre un pour 218  (265 $, vive le fort taux de l'euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Donc, si quelqu'un veut s'acheter un iPod mini sur Ebay, c'est ici (non, je ne touche pas de commission).


----------



## decoris (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi l'iPod est trop cher, je continue à chercher un mini.





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ,mais une fois que tu l'as ,tu ne regrettes pas !!!il est génial...
> et en plus le jour ou j'ai un APN,pour les vacances c'est 10 Go de musique et 10 Go pour les photos numériques!!pas besoin de cartes mémoires!(juste une dans l'apn)...
> mais c'est sur que question coeur ,je reste a regretter l'ipod mini que je n'aurais pas ...



moi je viens de commander un iPod 15Go pour 293$ TTC, le belkin media reader pour 93$, et le Griffin iTalk pour 40$! soit au total 355, à peine 5 de plus que le prix normal en belgique!

reste plus qu'a attendre l'arrivée de ma tante mi avril, avec tous ces jolis cadeau...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2004)

Et on le trouve pas dans certaine boutique a Paris


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et on le trouve pas dans certaine boutique a Paris


Je pense que si, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils en fassent leur pub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouvelles du front : y a des iPod mini qui sont partis à 180  sur eBay, mais y en a aussi à 400  !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi au contraire je viens d'écumer le site ebay.com, y a un marché fou d'iPod mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je me méfie de ce truc la ...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2004)

Jamais de la vie j'acheterai sur ebay, si je suis a Paris je ferai un tour dans les boutiques...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je me méfie de ce truc la ...


Moi j'ai jamais eu aucun problème, et quand tu achète à un type qui a des centaines d'évaluations tu n'as pas grand chose à craindre.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2004)

Oui c'est vrai mais bon pour un iPod mini je pref le prendre en magasin


----------



## miaou (29 Mars 2004)

sur" Contact "  le catalogue adherents de la FNAC , il est indiqué que les mini ipod seraient disponibles à partir du 17 Avril


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mars 2004)

Ah oué bonne nouvelle mais est ce que les délais seront respectés...


----------



## Marcant (29 Mars 2004)

Mais si Apple ont déjà des problèmes de livraison je ne pense pas que la Fnac sera servie !


----------



## purestyle (30 Mars 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> sur" Contact "  le catalogue adherents de la FNAC , il est indiqué que les mini ipod seraient disponibles à partir du 17 Avril



Si le catalogue a été bouclé après la première annonce et avant celle qui prévoit le retard...


----------



## vincmyl (30 Mars 2004)

Je pense plutot a ca, annoncé pour Avril, la Fnac a fat son magazine....


----------



## miaou (30 Mars 2004)

vous avez tous certainement raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens juste de revevoir ce magasine 
ce n'etais pas un scoop . simplement une info


----------



## mac-warrior (30 Mars 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je me méfie de ce truc la ...



T'as bien raison de te méfier de eBerk, les arnaques sont légions sur ce site. Pas la majorité loin de là, mais avec du matériel neuf il faut vraiment se méfier.

En plus ils se montent tous les jours de faux sites de confiance "indépendant" censer sécuriser tes achats, alors gare à ça aussi !


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> sur" Contact "  le catalogue adherents de la FNAC , il est indiqué que les mini ipod seraient disponibles à partir du 17 Avril



J'ai recu Contact aujourd'hui et rien de nouveau, l'Ipod mini est bien programmé pour le 17 avril


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

ce qui est le plus bizarre c'est que la FNAC propose aussi "de graver l'ipod a votre nom"


----------



## vincmyl (1 Avril 2004)

A mon avis il y aura rien le 17


----------



## chagregel (1 Avril 2004)

Effectivement, je suis allé sur fnac.com et ils annoncent 1 mois de retard


----------



## vincmyl (2 Avril 2004)

Pas cool du tout, avec un peu de chance on l'aura pour l'AE fin aout


----------



## miaou (2 Avril 2004)

ca y est  la FNAC rectifie et confirme sur son site la mauvaise nouvelle 
Ipod mini  pas avant juillet  ( et encore !!! )


----------



## chagregel (2 Avril 2004)

Je voulais le mini pour mon anniversaire le 7 mai, 
tant pis ca sera le 15 Go


----------



## vincmyl (4 Avril 2004)

C'est dommage et avec ceci, on voit toujours pas de iTunes Music Store....


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2004)

vu à la Fnac ce midi 
"Erratum: contrairement à ce qui a été annoncé, le Ipodmini ne sera pas disponible en avril, mais en  *septembre* "..

Prévision pessimiste ou Apple n'arrivera pas à tenir ses délais même en juillet?...


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vu à la Fnac ce midi
> "Erratum: contrairement à ce qui a été annoncé, le Ipodmini ne sera pas disponible en avril, mais en  *septembre* "..
> 
> Prévision pessimiste ou Apple n'arrivera pas à tenir ses délais même en juillet?...



 t'as vu ca dans quel Fnac?


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2004)

Fnac Defense (CNIT)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2004)

Disponible pour l'AE????? c'est une blague??


----------



## Marcant (5 Avril 2004)

Je l'ai vu aussi à la Fnac digitale ; l'ipod mini sera dispo pour septembre 2004 ! Ouai c'est bien...je suis sûr que c'est un coup monté du Pascalou !!


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Arf! moi qui hesitait avec un 15 Go pour mon anniv. en mai, ca va etre facile de faire le choix et je pourrai dire 
"t'ain c'est une bouze ton ipod y'a que 4 Go"


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2004)

Et moi je dirais "'tain il a fait la guerre ton iPod, il pèse super lourd"


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Disponible pour l'AE????? c'est une blague??


l'AE est en août cette année...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2004)

Ca commenc e le 31 aout l'AE


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

c'est bien ce que je dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rien ne promet que les ipods mini seront dispo d'ici là


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2004)

Ben j'espere que OUI parce que annoncé en janvier dispo en aout ca serait pas mal


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je dirais "'tain il a fait la guerre ton iPod, il pèse super lourd"


mdr


----------



## Marcant (5 Avril 2004)

C'est pour ça, je préfère patienter car après si c'est pour me dire : miiiiirde, j'aurais du attendre !"
Comme pour les pc centrino dell asus and sony !!


----------



## miaou (6 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Arf! moi qui hesitait avec un 15 Go pour mon anniv. en mai, ca va etre facile de faire le choix et je pourrai dire
> "t'ain c'est une bouze ton ipod y'a que 4 Go"



je ne voudrais pas  semer la m... ni te pertuber mais faut vraiment acheter un ipod en mai ??  
 c'est toute  la gamme  qui  doit etre renouvelle bientot non? ( on parle même d'un ipod solaire )
quoique si ca fait comme avec  l'ipod mini.  ca risque de ce faire l'année prochaine..........
moi aussi j'en ai vraiment envi d'un ...........et


----------



## chagregel (6 Avril 2004)

Arf, tu sais si j'avais attendu chaque mise à jour apple pour acheter mes ordinateurs je n'en aurait aucun aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je m'en pete, quoiqu'il arrive un produit technique est dépassés lorsque tu l'achète alors, j'achète ce dont j'ai besoins


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Perso, mon problème c plutôt la couleur : rien ne de vraiment sympa, alors je pense acheter un Ipod et le peindre


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2004)

Moi je reste sur le Silver...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2004)

ca risque d'etre de toute beauté... lol...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Avril 2004)

Oui c'est clair


----------



## appleman (12 Avril 2004)

De toute facon je ne sais pas si c'est sur la couleur de l'ipod qu'il faut s'interroger mais sur ses réelles performances qui ne semplent pas extraordinaires aux vues des premiers tests!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

Ha bon, tu as vu ça ou ??


----------



## appleman (12 Avril 2004)

dans le magazine mac and co. les tests sont pas brillants du tout. ils disent que les perf sont vraiment pas terribles.
je te met les resultats des tests:
-transf ver itunes( 3.74 go): 21 min(ipod mini)/8min (30go)
-copie sur DD par firewire(1.48go):7.49 min/1.38 min
-en usb2:5.08min/1.36min
-3700 contacts/4000
seule l'autonomie est meilleure qu'annoncée:9h42 contre 8h
de plus le disque dur 1 fois formaté n'est plus de 4 go mais de 3.74go ce qui est pas terrible qd meme!
l'ipod mini n'est pas bootable. pas de synchronisation possible si connecté en usb 2 puisqu'en firewire il est assez lent.
-l'ecran est bcp plus petit:1.67"/2" on perd 1 ligne a l'affichage (excusable vu qu'il est justement mini...)
et ils l'ont demonté entierement photos a l'appui et apparement la qualité c pas encore ca...

enfin voila, mai je pense que ca l'empechera pas de tres bien marcher car il est tres sympa sinon.


----------



## purestyle (13 Avril 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon je ne sais pas si c'est sur la couleur de l'ipod qu'il faut s'interroger mais sur ses réelles performances qui ne semplent pas extraordinaires aux vues des premiers tests!



Un "sempleur" de cette taille ?!, c'est extraordinaire, Akai et E-Mu n'ont qu'a bien se tenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_bon ok je sors..._


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> -transf ver itunes( 3.74 go): 21 min(ipod mini)/8min (30go)


Je suppose que tu voulais dire transfert *depuis* iTunes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ça c'est pas trop grave car je m'achète peu de CD dnc j'aurais pas souvent à le synchroniser.



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> -copie sur DD par firewire(1.48go):7.49 min/1.38 min
> -en usb2:5.08min/1.36min


L'iPod plus rapide en USB 2 qu'en Freiwire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le monde à l'envers  (bon là c'est quand-même assez génant car je compte bien utiliser la moitié de sa capacité pour les backups importants et les transferts de données).



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> seule l'autonomie est meilleure qu'annoncée:9h42 contre 8h


C'est quand-même super important ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> de plus le disque dur 1 fois formaté n'est plus de 4 go mais de 3.74go ce qui est pas terrible qd meme!


Ben tu sais l'ipod 30 Go une fois formaté il fait plus que 27,85 Go, tu perds beaucoup plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non, c'était juste pour dire que perdre même pas 10 % c'est pas grave puisque tout le monde le sait que les capacités annoncées ne sont pas celle effectives).



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod mini n'est pas bootable.


Vu sa capacité et sa lenteur en transfert de données ça aurait pas servi à grand chose



			
				appleman a dit:
			
		

> et ils l'ont demonté entierement photos a l'appui et apparement la qualité c pas encore ca...


Pas grave, je prendrais un applecare


----------



## appleman (13 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa capacité et sa lenteur en transfert de données...


ah! ce coup ci c'est pas moi qui le dit...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ah! ce coup ci c'est pas moi qui le dit...


Ben je te crois, mais si ça se trouve c'est l'ordi des testeurs qui était mal fichu


----------



## appleman (13 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben je te crois, mais si ça se trouve c'est l'ordi des testeurs qui était mal fichu



franchement je l'espere pour tous les futurs acheteurs dont tu va surement faire partie mais il y a peu de chances qd meme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre vous pourrez vous consoler en frimant avec...tous les gens ne connaitront pas les caracteristiques techniques!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Avril 2004)

D'ici la on a le temps de voir venir.....


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

A la Fnac de Clermont, il est indiqué septembre pour la disponibilité de l'iPod Mini.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Avril 2004)

en plus, vu le pb de sortie son....c'est pas gagné


----------



## Cricri (22 Avril 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça, je préfère patienter car après si c'est pour me dire : miiiiirde, j'aurais du attendre !"


Oui ! Remarque moi avec mon 20 Go je me suis dis : Ouf ! Dire que jai vraiment failli avoir un mini


----------



## vincmyl (23 Avril 2004)

Voila tu as bien fait de prendre le 20 GO


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Un 20Go c'est bien, mais un mini sa serait pas mal non plus
"Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage", Le lion et le rat, La Fontaine.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Avril 2004)

Pour l'Apple Expo en septembre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2004)

Pas avant juillet pour l'ipod mini et pas de stock avant septembre pour notre cher pays !!! arf va falloir se mettre sur les starting blocks le 1er juillet !


----------



## demougin (30 Avril 2004)

de quelle année?


----------



## vincmyl (30 Avril 2004)

Pfff super


----------



## purestyle (30 Avril 2004)

dans la  news de macgé, des "gens" payent plus de 700 pour se le procurer.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Avril 2004)

C'est des dingues....


----------



## purestyle (30 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est des dingues....



ne dis pas ça, tu vas te faire engueuler par Solo


----------



## Gullyver (1 Mai 2004)

Et est-il illusoire de penser que pour Apple Expo il y aura une 2° génération de mini ipod?? 
Par exemple quelle est la capacité maximale techniquement (aujourd'hui!) des micro drive?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que quand ils arriveront en France ces chers minipods, ils auront déjà 8 mois dans la vue... C'est long en unité informatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors je rêve pour septembre d'un minipod de 8go avec tuner fm... 
Et dommage pour ceux qui l'auront acheté 700$ sur ebay..


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mai 2004)

Je pense carrément pas...il est meme pas dispo en Europe...


----------



## appleman (2 Mai 2004)

oui faut pas rever non plus... mais c'est vrai que du coup on a pas les dernieres nouveautés car le temps qu'elles arrivent elles n'en sont plus... dommage


----------

